# Anything works?



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Yesterday we saw a man using a stick - and when I say stick, I mean s-t-i-c-k. It had not been shaped nor finished in any fashion whatsoever - it was close to 6' long, warped a bit, but I could not help but almost say to him "I know some guys who could help you with a nice looking walking stick, instead of that piece of lumber."

But I was afraid he'd hit me over the head with it.



-neb


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm always intrigued with people's wood canes and walking sticks and if I have the opportunity I'll strike up a short conversation regarding it. There are quite a few people who love walking sticks and canes who dabble in the hobby.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree Sean. Anytime I see someone using a unique cane/stick I always take the time to ask about it. Most are happy to show U their stick, whether they made or purchased.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Your hearts in the right place Neb. Your wording needs some work though. You could compliment him on using something nicer than an ugly aluminum stick and be sincere. Then invite him to see your canes.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know I find myself checking out walking sticks when I see them. I saw an Irish blackthorn the other day. I think it was a real one.

I also know I didn't know the difference between a decent stick or not until I took the trouble to educate myself. I figure if it's true for me then it's probably true for others too.

You may have seen a poor stick but at least it wasn't aluminum.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I also greet others I see with a nice stick or cane. if it is unfinished I just ask if they plan to leave it natural. That almost always leads to a discussion of options. .


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had many conversations with other cane users, espec if it's a hand-made cane. And I 100% agree with those who care not for the aluminum variety, but let's face it, guys, they serve a good purpose, for the needy.

What I failed to mention yesterday was the man with the S-T-I-C-K was standing on the corner, maybe waiting for the bus. Dunno. But it indeed was just a stick.

Further, many times I've also just held my cane out and asked, "trade?" and it always gets a laugh. In reality, for some strange reason I've not seen many around here I'd trade with.

-neb


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Some of the old fellas use (S-T-I-C-Ks) and they have some sentimental reason for using them. I found this out by asking an old fella about his stick once and was told (in a most polite way) that the crooked unfinished piece was from the cemetery where his wife is buried, it had been storm damaged from close by his wife's grave and I took it to mean that it reminded him of his wife??? I could have completely misread the situation but it is another reason for some of the sticks we see around. N.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

For a few weeks, my 1st stick since I was much younger was an unfinished piece of beech. I had snapped it off in the woods and used it of necessity because I was on the edge of heat exhaustion, and was afraid I'd just fall over during the 45 min walk back to my car. Used it a couple of times before removed bark around the grip area, and glued up the cracks from when I snapped it off. Still have it. Wound wire around the cracked dream and varnished over the whole thing. I've not used it for some time. Definitely a sentimental item, and I'll keep it. I know it works..


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My daughter has a piece of beaver chewed wood that she likes. She picked it up on a vacation we took a few years ago. She won't let me touch it. It's not an ideal stick but it works and she likes it.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Sean said:


> I'm always intrigued with people's wood canes and walking sticks and if I have the opportunity I'll strike up a short conversation regarding it. There are quite a few people who love walking sticks and canes who dabble in the hobby.


Hello Sean, I couldn't agree with you more. I used a cane for many years and met a number of people because of that.

My wife and I traveled around the country in a motor home for five years. We were finally nearing the end of our journey and on our way home, one of the last stops being Yuma, Arizona. We were standing in line at a restaurant for dinner one evening when the guy behind us casually remarked on my cane, which was one of my hideous first attempts at cane making. He told me he was a stick carver and invited me to stop by his place the next day. It turns out he and his wife were snowbirds out of British Columbia, Canada. What was most surprising was when he took out some of the diamond willow sticks he had collected in BC and carved during his stay at the RV Park. I was in awe of his carvings and of the finished sticks but I was completely bowled over when he gave me four sticks, all cut to length and debarked. He also showed me his collection of patterns and showed me how to transfer them onto the stick and gave me ideas on how to approach carving the diamonds. He and his wife became friends of ours and for several years we would go and visit them each winter down in Yuma. I made a couple of really nice sticks out of the ones he gave me.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great story Ron thanks for sharing. 
I think the vast majority of stick makers and carvers aren't all that active on the Internet. Especially those that might be older.


----------



## fred45 (Apr 30, 2016)

ran into an older guy (late 80's) with a nice crook top cane, I could tell it was very old. so I said "nice stick, I think it is older than you are" he gave me a funny look then said "yea you are right it was my dad's" could not make a trade for it so I said "Put it in your will to me, it will sit in a place of honor among other nice walking sicks and I will take very good care of it." he said OK his kids showed no interest in it, I gave him my info, we will see


----------

